# herd bound issues



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

littrella said:


> I thought I'd hitch up for the first time since my should surgery. Evidently, almost 4 months off was to long of a break for my donks. Danee was great about putting on the harness & putting to with the cart. The other two had a MELTDOWN! The entire time I was trying to work with Danee, Molly & Mo were screaming for him. The more they screamed, the worse Danee behaved. He kept trying to bolt back to the barn. So when we were close to the gate, it was lots of tight turns & weaving around the trees. It took about 40 minutes to get him to focus. Finally got him to walk away quietly, just went a short way down the road & called it quits on a good note. Debating whether I should haul him to a local arena, where he's FAR away from the others or keep working on this herd bound issue at home
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It might be a good idea to do that, as when your driving and he is being a booger bear you sure don't want him to decide he will bolt and you go along with him...unwillingly!! When hitched to anything, he should listen and it is good that you made him walk, go down away from the field the other two donkeys were in and focus, even for a short amount of time, on you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If you move him away from home it won't help with the barn sourness, it will however get him used to being driven again. Then when you get him home to work, he hasn't been off work for 5 months. 

Keep doing what you did but stay close at first and gradually work your way farther from the barn. Also try and keep his pasture buddies busy, put them in the barn or a small paddock where they cannot run the fences, maybe give them some good hay to keep them quiet. Then ween them off as time goes by. 

Always pick the battles that you can win.


----------

